# How Much to start-up Apartment rental



## Akagai (Dec 28, 2015)

I have read numerous threads/posts and seem to find conflicting information on the initial costs for renting an apartment.

If an apartment is listed for say $20,000, what (and how much) are the initial expenses?

Agent fee?
Deposit?
and?


Thank you in advance for sharing your knowledge and experience.
Perry


----------



## Akagai (Dec 28, 2015)

Does the question make sense?
I am surprised no one has an answer.

In Japan, the "start-up costs can be substantial.
Hopefully, Hong Kong will be less.

I just want to plan for a budget.


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

Akagai said:


> I have read numerous threads/posts and seem to find conflicting information on the initial costs for renting an apartment.
> 
> If an apartment is listed for say $20,000, what (and how much) are the initial expenses?
> 
> ...


You should be prepared with at least $70K.

Agent fee: Normally, 50% of monthly rental, i.e. $10,000. Can be negotiated further to upto 25%.

Deposit: 2 Months rental, i.e. $40,000.

And: Rental for the current move-in month, i.e. $20,000.


----------



## Akagai (Dec 28, 2015)

Devhk,
Good answer.
Thank you for helping.
Enjoy


----------

